

Ask HN: Is Gmail Down?  - anuaitt

I am not able to check my emails and not able to use my calender and chat. Getting a 502 error. 
http://imgur.com/RlNn9iM
======
manuj10
Yes it is, <http://downrightnow.com/gmail#refresh>

------
ankit84
502\. That’s an error.

The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.

Please try again in 30 seconds. That’s all we know.

------
davestheraves
Looking at Twitter it seems to just be down in India

------
gregorkas
Not down for me.

------
giis
Its down for me from india

